# West Bay



## bgossett (Jan 16, 2015)

Got out Tuesday and fished west bay and found some feesh and some clean water

Ended the after this dude made his third pass about 40 yards in front of me.. at least i got to watch the guy on the bow trout set 3 reds in a row and I landed 2 reds in front of them...


----------



## skinnywaterfishin (Jul 1, 2015)

Man that ain't cool, dudes should know better.....karma and the trout set. lol!

Pretty color and tail on that red.

Thanks for posting the pics!


----------



## kite27 (Feb 19, 2007)

*Two sides to every story*

Had some respect for you for fly fishing and grinding away blind casting but lost some after reading your post. When we came by first pass you were fishing from the bank. You came out to us. Yes, we made 3 passes, it was the only good water with the SW wind and had some nice fish. We missed a few on some good takes but its different when you can see whats happening. However, we caught plenty. Nice pics though........good luck from the truck.


----------



## bgossett (Jan 16, 2015)

Agree to disagree.
Respect for you defending yourself though


----------



## Joe T (Dec 13, 2012)

ive been fishing from a truck for 35 years and can never understand that guys with 20,000 to 100,00 dollar boats end up fishing where i can drive too. ill take wading a flat and sight casting any day over being poled around.


----------



## Klesak1 (Aug 29, 2012)

Congrats on the trip! Pretty work on the photos as always! Can't wait to get you out to get some swordfish photos! I need new ones in the man cave!


----------



## Mtomsula (Nov 5, 2012)

Imo~ it depends on who was there first. Walking up and down the shoreline is not first.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Public shaming pictures!!! Everybody sue....


----------



## Fishsurfer (Dec 14, 2014)

Despite the controversy that is a nice pic of the boat, water and sky. Are you using a polarized filter?


----------



## bgossett (Jan 16, 2015)

Surfer, 

Always bring the CPL filter with me at all times


----------



## skinnywaterfishin (Jul 1, 2015)

kite27 said:


> Had some respect for you for fly fishing and grinding away blind casting but lost some after reading your post. When we came by first pass you were fishing from the bank. You came out to us. Yes, we made 3 passes, it was the only good water with the SW wind and had some nice fish. We missed a few on some good takes but its different when you can see whats happening. However, we caught plenty. Nice pics though........good luck from the truck.


That's how you fish moron. You start from the bank and work your way in to cover water. You don't wade out tits deep and start from there.

So you got in the fly fisherman's/wader spot and crowded him with all that water out there available to you via a poling skiff. FYI, fly fisherman and bank fisherman do get in the water. Then you make 3 passes by a guy who is limited in water he can fish by being on foot, then scoot off to other places...thereby screwing over the bank/wade/fly fisherman.

It's obviously all about you. That you couldn't find any other water but the water next to the fly fisher speaks volumes.


----------



## TexasGrandSlam (Apr 13, 2013)

For me, I have no problem if a guy makes a long drift and drifts by my wade. I do however have a problem if a guy throttles up by me or cuts off my wade completely. There's a lot of fishermen in west bay and you got to learn how to deal with a crowd if you want to be successful sometimes. A little bit of respect both ways goes a long way.


----------

